# Травматология, ортопедия



## Доктор Капышев (28 Окт 2008)

В данном разделе будут рассматриваться следующие патологии:

Заболевания и повреждения суставов: коленного, тазобедренного, плечевого, других суставов (остеоартроз); 

Болезни "перенапряжения": эпикондилит, воспаление ахиллова сухожилия, бурсит локтевого и коленного суставов, и др. 

Последствия переломов костей конечностей; 

Заболевания стопы: плоскостопие, пяточная шпора (плантарный фасциит), Hallux valgus, артроз и последствия травм. 

Воспалительные заболевания (миозиты) и повреждения мышц, 
воспалительные заболевания и повреждения связок и сухожилий;

И т.д. и т.п.


----------



## anlr196 (24 Июл 2013)

у отца перелом шейки бедра, скажите сколько будет стоить протез и операция


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Июл 2013)

цена  зависит от того, какой протез будут ставить и в каком городе


----------



## douglas (25 Авг 2013)

Доброго времени, в 2008 году, играя в волейбол, прыгнул сильно оттолкнувшись одной ногой в частности коленным суставом и почувствовал небольшую боль, со временем к этой боли привык, потом катаясь на велосипеде 30мин она снова прилично проявлялась(при нагрузках чувствовал боль в коленном суставе правой ноги, боль такая как будто вывих), сейчас после операции по удалению грыжи снова стало больно вставать и подниматься/спускаться по лестнице.
К какому врачу обратится? И вообще где о данной проблеме можно почитать...
районный терапевт или невролог не устраивает)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Авг 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> К какому врачу обратится?


 
врач ортопед-травматолог


----------



## Filjudo (1 Сен 2013)

Добрый вечер. У моей жены 3 года назад заболело в плечевом суставе после того, как она попыталась залесть на канат( у меня на тренировке, я занимаюсь дзюдо). Сначала боли были не очень сильные, думали, что потянули связки. Сейчас бывают очень сильные прострелы в ключицу, нажимать на нее тоже больно. Так же болезненно отводить руку назад и поднимать вверх. Делали узи, в заключении написали, что " признаки ключично-акромиального и плече-лопаточного остеоартроза". Скажите, какой вид обследования может точно определить, что беспокоит в плечевом суставе и к какому врачу с этим обследованием пойти?


----------



## линуксоид (1 Сен 2013)

> какому врачу с этим обследованием пойти?


травматологу


> какой вид обследования может точно определить, что беспокоит в плечевом суставе


рентген


----------



## Filjudo (1 Сен 2013)

А МРТ не покажет?


----------



## линуксоид (1 Сен 2013)

Покажет. Всегда ищете сложный путь?


----------



## Filjudo (1 Сен 2013)

Просто, как правило, чтобы уточнить диагноз, всегда после ренгена, либо УЗИ направляют на МРТ. Вот я и подумал, чтоб время не терять, сразу сделать то обследование, которое даст 100% результат в постановке правильного диагноза. А ренген, вроде как только кости показывает, а связочный аппарат нет, а может и ошибаюсь, я же не врач. Просто еще не уверен, что у нас в городе делают МРТ плечевого сустава. По крайней мере в прейскуранте цен такого вида обследования нет. Буду завтра звонить и уточнять


----------



## douglas (28 Окт 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> врач ортопед-травматолог


 
Здравствуйте, сходил я к ортопеду-травматологу со своим больным коленом, ни чего мне он не прояснил, сказал нужно делать МРТ и рентген.
Вопрос следующий : есть различия в исследованиях МРТ, где то стоит МРТ колена 3200руб, а где то почти в два раза дороже 6500руб.  в чём могут быть отличия? или только в цене...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Окт 2013)

отличия могут быть в аппаратах МРТ


----------



## douglas (28 Окт 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> отличия могут быть в аппаратах МРТ


 
Спасибо.
А для врача ортопеда-травматолога, который будет смотреть снимки МРТ, есть разница на каком аппарате сделан снимок?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Окт 2013)

есть


----------



## douglas (28 Окт 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> отличия могут быть в аппаратах МРТ


 
Так как же выбрать место где делать МРТ снимок?
Или какие то аппараты может есть проверенные...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (31 Окт 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Вопрос следующий : есть различия в исследованиях МРТ, где то стоит МРТ колена 3200руб, а где то почти в два раза дороже 6500руб. в чём могут быть отличия? или только в цене...


Дуглас, я думаю, что отличия в Теслах. Дороже - 3 Тесла, дешевле - 1,5 Тесла. Больше Тесел - больше срезов, и информативней просмотр в 3D, когда диск врач смотрит, или когда дома на компе прокручиваешь.
У нас в Перми есть аппаратец в 0,25 Тесла, я пошутила у них, что на нём видно наличие мозгов в голове, или внутренностей в организьме.  Хотя у нас есть и 1 Тесла, так говорят, что руки не оттудав растут у наших спецов, которые читают.


----------



## douglas (1 Ноя 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Дуглас, я думаю, что отличия в Теслах. Дороже - 3 Тесла, дешевле - 1,5 Тесла. Больше Тесел - больше срезов, и информативней просмотр в 3D, когда диск врач смотрит, или когда дома на компе прокручиваешь.
> У нас в Перми есть аппаратец в 0,25 Тесла, я пошутила у них, что на нём видно наличие мозгов в голове, или внутренностей в организьме.  Хотя у нас есть и 1 Тесла, так говорят, что руки не оттудав растут у наших спецов, которые читают.


 
Спасибо, интересная информация, в одном центре где 0,32Тл цена 3300руб.,  а где 1Тл уже 4600руб. , где 1,5 Тл 5500руб, где 3Тл от 6000руб.  теперь немного проясняется картина ценообразования)))

Вот и подтверждение, чем больше Тесла тем лучше разрешение у снимка(желательны аппараты от 1,5Тл и выше), это как в фотоаппаратах мегапиксели чем больше их, тем лучше разрешение изображения...как то так))
http://medicinadlyaludey.ru/video.php?id=334


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Ноя 2013)

Да-да, и закрытые аппараты - чаще высокопольные , и лежать в них удобнее, нигде не поддувает, и поспать можно. На личной практике проверено - за 20-25 минут можно отлично выспаться!
А в Перми, кстати, цена на МРТ 1,5 Тесла - 2450р, знаю, где лучше смотрят. В цену входит на выбор - диск или снимок. Я всегда диск беру. Снимок много места в квартире занимает ))), а врачи у нас почти никогда не смотрят его, а диск - и подавно.
Чтобы заставить врачей смотреть воочию на хотя бы самые интересные кадры я иду на уловку!
Поделюсь секретом!!! Я запускаю диск на компе, сохраняю скриншоты, заказываю фотографии, и показываю уже готовые фото врачу. Один врач так удивился и обрадовался! Он просто один грамотный у нас, но, к сожалению, плохо видит, так я ему показала свои фото. ))) Таким образом, хоть к чему-то пришли...


----------



## douglas (1 Ноя 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Да-да, и закрытые аппараты - чаще высокопольные , и лежать в них удобнее, нигде не поддувает, и поспать можно. На личной практике проверено - за 20-25 минут можно отлично выспаться!
> А в Перми, кстати, цена на МРТ 1,5 Тесла - 2450р, знаю, где лучше смотрят. В цену входит на выбор - диск или снимок. Я всегда диск беру. Снимок много места в квартире занимает ))), а врачи у нас почти никогда не смотрят его, а диск - и подавно.
> Чтобы заставить врачей смотреть воочию на хотя бы самые интересные кадры я иду на уловку!
> Поделюсь секретом!!! Я запускаю диск на компе, сохраняю скриншоты, заказываю фотографии, и показываю уже готовые фото врачу. Один врач так удивился и обрадовался! Он просто один грамотный у нас, но, к сожалению, плохо видит, так я ему показала свои фото. ))) Таким образом, хоть к чему-то пришли...


 
Очень даже заманчивая цена...в Москве 3200р. самая дешёвая цена что я нашёл и это 0.32 Тл...
1 Тл-4000р. такие цены...
Нормальные врачи снимок только и смотрят, а если не смотрят то и не чего к ним ходить...
Я надеюсь мой снимок всё же посмотрят)))
Я в этой трубе уснуть точно не смогу с этими тресками периодическими)))


----------



## Loccitane (2 Ноя 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Я в этой трубе уснуть точно не смогу с этими тресками периодическими)))


А меня дак под дулом пистолета туда не затащищь


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2013)

Ну, спать в аппарате МРТ - это чересчур!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (2 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Ну, спать в аппарате МРТ - это чересчур!


 А я вздремнула! )))  Настолько была измотана болезненностью в пояснице, что, когда добралась до аппарата, разрешила себе расслабиться!  
А шум и треск - так там наушники дают. Лежала, как космонафффт!


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> А шум и треск - так там наушники дают.


Я тоже слушала инструментальную музыку.  Но аппарат перестучит, что угодно!


----------



## ДианаР72 (3 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте ,Всем!Уважаемые доктора,если при переломе двух костей голени,большеберцовая срослась,а малоберцовая ложный сустав,это нормально?Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Ноя 2013)

Это ненормально. Но если имеющийся ложный сустав малоберцовой кости не влияет на ходьбу, то с этим можно жить дальше.


----------



## ДианаР72 (4 Ноя 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Это ненормально. Но если имеющийся ложный сустав малоберцовой кости не влияет на ходьбу, то с этим можно жить дальше.


Нет не влияет,только не могу прыгнуть на ногу,резкая боль,а хожу быстро не хромаю.Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Ноя 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Нормальные врачи снимок только и смотрят,


 
Нормальные врачи смотрят больного, детально и скрупулёзно, затем изучают снимок, если есть необходимость. Врач, который не раздевает больного и смотрит только пленки это ремесленник, который предлагает устранить изменения на пленке,  а не вылечить больного. Часто бывает, что после устранения дефекта на пленке больному не становится легче, таких случаев даже на форуме много не говоря о реальной жизни. Бегите от врача,  который смотрит только  пленку,  а не вас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Очень даже заманчивая цена...в Москве 3200р. самая дешёвая цена что я нашёл и это 0.32 Тл...
> 1 Тл-4000р. такие цены...
> Нормальные врачи снимок только и смотрят, а если не смотрят то и не чего к ним ходить...
> Я надеюсь мой снимок всё же посмотрят)))
> Я в этой трубе уснуть точно не смогу с этими тресками периодическими)))


У нас 3200 (для тех кто лечится) на 1 Тесла томографе


----------



## douglas (5 Ноя 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нормальные врачи смотрят больного, детально и скрупулёзно, затем изучают снимок, если есть необходимость. Врач, который не раздевает больного и смотрит только пленки это ремесленник, который предлагает устранить изменения на пленке, а не вылечить больного. Часто бывает, что после устранения дефекта на пленке больному не становится легче, таких случаев даже на форуме много не говоря о реальной жизни. Бегите от врача, который смотрит только пленку, а не вас.


 
Безусловно Вы правы, но там контекст был таков, в моём понимании, что доктора снимок вообще не смотрят, а смотрят как у меня один раз было, описание к снимку...


Larisa74 написал(а):


> А в Перми, кстати, цена на МРТ 1,5 Тесла - 2450р, знаю, где лучше смотрят. В цену входит на выбор - диск или снимок. Я всегда диск беру. *Снимок много места в квартире занимает ))), а врачи у нас почти никогда не смотрят его*, а диск - и подавно.
> Чтобы заставить врачей смотреть воочию на хотя бы самые интересные кадры я иду на уловку!
> Поделюсь секретом!!! Я запускаю диск на компе, сохраняю скриншоты, заказываю фотографии, и показываю уже готовые фото врачу. Один врач так удивился и обрадовался! Он просто один грамотный у нас, но, к сожалению, плохо видит, так я ему показала свои фото. ))) Таким образом, хоть к чему-то пришли...


[MERGETIME="1383642023"][/MERGETIME]


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У нас 3200 (для тех кто лечится) на 1 Тесла томографе


 
Здравствуйте Фёдор Петрович, если при условии лечения у Вас, то у ортопеда у вашего на приёме я был, мне направление дали на МРТ цена 4000р. Октябрьский проспект 183 и это со скидкой уже 20%...
Подскажите где за 3200 мрт можно сделать? Речь о коленном суставе...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Ноя 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> а смотрят как у меня один раз было, описание к снимку...


мммда...


----------



## Алена Axxer (5 Ноя 2013)

Добрый вечер. Моя мама (ей 67 лет) неделю назад упала, я ее повезла в травмпункт, ей сделали рентген и сказали, что компрессионный перелом L2, это при очень серьезном остеопорозе, пока неосложненный,но вот какой давности не знают. По скорой забрали в больницу, через час я ее оттуда забрала, она не захотела там оставаться. Ей врач этой б=цы сказал, что можно и дома лечиться(. Я неделю колю ей кеторол 2 р*день+найз в табл. Хочу сделать КТ или МРТ ей, только не знаю что лучше? У нее еще целый букет: атопическая бр/астма тяжелого течения, псориатический артрит и.т.д. Я ее ругаю, что она постоянно лежит, хотя ей лучше. Прочитала в инете, что при долгом постельном режиме возможны необратимые явления в легких, а у нее и так очень серьезная бр,астма. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что делать в данном случае? Какие мои и ее действия.  Заранее спасибо.


----------



## vbl15 (5 Ноя 2013)

Сделайте КТ и представьте результаты


----------



## Алена Axxer (5 Ноя 2013)

Спасибо большое! Постараемся как можно быстрее сделать КТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2013)

> Здравствуйте Фёдор Петрович, если при условии лечения у Вас, то у ортопеда у вашего на приёме я был, мне направление дали на МРТ цена 4000р. Октябрьский проспект 183 и это со скидкой уже 20%...
> Подскажите где за 3200 мрт можно сделать? Речь о коленном суставе...


Суставы 4000, это точно.
А я-то про отдел позвоночника.
Но вы мне позвоните завтра.
Я сделаю пару звонков и возможно подскажу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Ноя 2013)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что делать в данном случае?


 КТ обязательно, возможно перелом не связан с травмой, а является следствием остеопороза. Перед поездкой на КТ купить корсет,  для иммобилизации поясничного отдела и ходить только в корсете, обязательно решить вопрос по лечению остеопороза с вашими ортопедами.


----------



## Алена Axxer (6 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте. А какой корсет лучше купить?

Если не сложно, посмотрите, плз, снимок (правда он далек от идеала).


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2013)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А какой корсет лучше купить?


Алёна, посмотрите вот здесь, пожалуйста - тема Фёдора Петровича Ступина https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4333/


----------



## Алена Axxer (6 Ноя 2013)

Спасибо. Мама категорически отказывается от корсета до результатов К/Т, она немного "не в себе" иногда бывает после микро инсульта. Если без корсета чем это черевато? Я попробую до нее "достучаться"...


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2013)

Алёна, если у мамы компрессионный перелом, думаю, ей всё же придётся смириться с ношением корсета.
P.S. Я знаю, как люди меняются после инсультов (размер не имеет значения)...


----------



## Алена Axxer (6 Ноя 2013)

Чем чревато в случае поездки на к/т без корсета? Я попробую ее напугать, но ей надо как то это преподнести с мед точки зрения)):


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2013)

Попробуйте ей это преподнести так: диагностика - само собой, но если диагноз подтвердится, нежелание прислушаться к вопросу о корсете может усугубить положение. Навряд ли ей хочется ухудшений - и так не сладко ведь! И боли, наверное, есть?
В её ситуации корсет обеспечит наименьшую подвижность!


> Консервативное лечение компрессионного перелома предполагает постельный режим с наложением шин или корсета на поясничный отдел позвоночника на 2-4 недели, и затем ношение жесткого корсета в течение нескольких месяцев. В процессе лечения обычно проводится вытяжение позвоночника, как методом одномоментной реклинации (вытягивание на ортопедическом столе, с применением местной анестезии), так и более щадящим методом репозиции (с постепенным изменением положения тела больного при длительной фиксации в лежачем положении). Лечебная физкультура при поражениях поясничного отдела позвоночника может назначаться уже на 7-10 день после перелома и имеет своей целью скорейшее восстановление функций позвоночника. При этом в первые недели она обязательно проводится под наблюдением врача или инструктора ЛФК.


----------



## Алена Axxer (6 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Попробуйте ей это преподнести так: диагностика - само собой, но если диагноз подтвердится, нежелание прислушаться к вопросу о корсете может усугубить положение.
> В её ситуации корсет обеспечит наименьшую подвижность!


Спасибо. Сейчас попробую):


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2013)

*Алена Axxer*, намекните ей, что при благоприятном раскладе мамочка на Новый Год будет в строю!


----------



## Алена Axxer (6 Ноя 2013)

А это вообще реально? А то она более менее от укола кетонала до укола...


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2013)

Алена Axxer написал(а):


> А это вообще реально? А то она более менее от укола кетонала до укола...


 
Доктора опишут перспективу, следуйте пока рекомендациям доктора Зинчука.


----------



## Алена Axxer (6 Ноя 2013)

Большое спасибо


----------



## IceCream (27 Ноя 2013)

Уважаемые доктора!

Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести с "врачебного" на русский. Фотографию приложила.
Братишку 15 лет избили на улице, вроде не сильно, но болело колено. Обратился в травмпункт. Там ему наложили гипс и сказали, что причина боли не травма, а какое-то заболевание. Ни он сам, ни папа не расспросили, а заключение прочесть не можем  К сожалению, пока нет возможности идти на прием к этому врачу (в другом городе).
Спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (27 Ноя 2013)

Болезнь Осгуд - Шляттера


----------



## IceCream (27 Ноя 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Болезнь Осгуд - Шляттера


Спасибо большое!


----------



## Anna.M. (13 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора! Скажите, пожалуйста, что со мной. Вчера надевая сапоги в наклон, у меня в крестце появилась резкая боль, я присела и встать сама не смогла (муж поднимал). При этом ноги не болят и никуда боль не отдает. В горизонтальном положении ничего не болит, в вертикальном и при ходьбе болит только крестец. Часто ношу на руках ребенка, ему 3 года весит 15кг.


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2013)

*Anna.M.*, здравствуйте!
Если боли в крестце появились впервые, Вам нужен очный осмотр невролога. Обратитесь к нему для проведения обследования. Сделайте рентгенографию или МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника. После этого Вы сможете обсудить с нашими врачами-консультантами необходимость и тактику лечения.


----------



## Gennadievich (2 Янв 2015)

являюсь бывшим спортсменом(перестал ввиду травмы),не знаю по какой причине начало болеть колено,конкретнее сам сустав...естественно не обращал внимания,болело я продолжал играть,вести нормальный образ жизни...через9 месяцев боль усиливалась и я совсем прекратил играть,думал поможет,прошло еще 3 месяца не помогло и только после этого всего сделал МРТ коленного сутсава.Мрт заключение - посконтузионное изменение заднего рога медиального мениска 1 степени.По ощущениям что могу сказать что при покое в коленном суставе чувствую дискомфорт(не очень мешает,но неприятно),так же при сгибании и разгибании колена(а именно при разгибании),чувствую щелчек чашечки,так же при очень длительной ходьбе(несколько часов не приседая) иногда появляется очень сильная боль,острая и возникает при каждом шаге на больную ногу.Врач сказал обеспечить покой коленному суставу и 15-20 дней не ходить+принимать хондропротекторы(анимал флекс - спорт добавка),димексид на ночь делать 33%,неделю пить нимесил(противовоспалительное).Подскажите все ли верно при данном диагнозе?


----------



## nufcnufc (27 Май 2018)

Добрый день. Порвал ахилл. Ну зашили, гипс, все стандартно.
Но вот во сне, у меня непроизвольно сокращаются мышцы в зашитой ноге. Мало того, что больно очень и просыпаюсь, так еще переживаю, что швы разойдутся, ахилл опять разойдется и по новой.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Не порвётся. Миорелаксант примите.


----------



## nufcnufc (27 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,благодарю
*А какой посоветуете, эффективный сразу*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

На ночь, сирдалуд 4мг. Посоветуйтесь со своим врачом.


----------



## nufcnufc (27 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ок, спасибо
До консультации-перевязки еще 2 дня, а спать хочется сегодня и за два предыдущих )


----------

